# Webster engine metrc?



## Ukko (Apr 5, 2018)

Is there Webster engine plans in metric?


----------



## Longboy (Apr 5, 2018)

Probably not. But for model plans specified in a different measurement and fastener size than what you are accustomed to, use a conversion chart available on the web. You can pen in the Metric equivalent on each page of the Webster plans next to the Standard sizes given.:thumbup:


----------



## Ukko (Apr 5, 2018)

Would this engine be easy to build for beginner? http://www.plans-for-everything.com/downloads/ic_engines/ICG_4Stroke.pdf


----------



## Longboy (Apr 5, 2018)

The Webster engine is a first choice for many a new hobby machinist and was for me. In my case I tackled what I perceived to be the most difficult part ....the valve block. If I couldn't make these tiny valves and get them to seal in the valve guides, then I wouldn't have to go any farther. Made the 3 piece blocks, valves and their guides. I did use a sealant between the aluminum block pieces and tested for leakage with a blow off nozzle from the air compressor at 7 PSI through the ports and they didn't leak! Onward I went with the other plan pages and completed Webster. That was 2010 and currently I have just finished my 9th gas engine, all original concept builds.

You can find my postings here on HMEM:     http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7555

The Webster Plans:    http://www.blooo.fr/vapeur/vacuum/plan_webster.pdf

Other's story on the Webster available online and many Youtube videos too!


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 5, 2018)

In fact the imperial measure is not difficult to read on the digital caliber: First set the measure to example 0.250 inches, then click on button "mm/inc" on digital caliber and it will show 6,35 mm on display. Or write in millimeter on the plan after you has calculated from inches to millimeter. The drill, bolt/nut, rod, plate, block, pipe etc in imperial can you replace with nearest measure in milimeter, it will not affect the performance of the engine when the engine is builded in millimeter.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 6, 2018)

Just contact one of the Chinese companies that are making the Webster and selling them on e-bay and you too will be able to make them from their drawings/CAD files.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 6, 2018)

UKKO--The engine that you posted the plans for should actually be a good model for a beginner. Go ahead--build it. Start a thread on here about the build, take lots of pictures of your progress, and don't be shy about asking questions. There are some amazingly talented people on this forum who will help you. I was raised on the imperial (inch) system and although I had to start using the metric system when I was about 25 years old, I have never been really comfortable with it. (Canada went metric about 1970)  I understand your reluctance to use drawings full of "alien" measurements.---Brian


----------



## cox24711 (Apr 19, 2018)

hey mate! I only started occasionally using a lathe about two years ago until I got my own lathe, a 1956 Myford ML7 at the end of last year (and finished my first engine the webster  then too) Being currently 15 and living in Australia metric is the standard. but having a Myford lathe meant that I now have to use the imperial system. 

So my advice to you is that to get familiar with both of them, so it no longer becomes a hurdle so, no mater what the plans are in and what the machine you use uses, you are able to 'fairly' accurately replicate what the plans specify. Also a big thing that helped me out is this chart that I found in the downloads
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/engdataa5pdf-81.html
 posted by rake60 who is awesome for doing so.

I hoped this helped.
 if you need any help you know where to come!


----------

